
S&P 500 falls 7%, triggering market-wide stock trading halt - 100-xyz
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/sp-500-falls-7-triggering-market-wide-stock-trading-halt-2020-03-18?siteid=bigcharts&dist=bigcharts
======
llampx
Another day, another circuit breaker. Meanwhile Europe has had multiple days
with drops >7%, but no such news articles.

~~~
100-xyz
Its possible the US media is much more sensationalist than the European one.
OTOH a circuit breaker IS a rare market occurrence and deserves a news
headline.

~~~
beojan
Used to be a rare market occurrence.

------
leptoniscool
This just shows how ineffective circuit breaker are.

------
nojvek
I think S&P is about to sink much lower, we are about to enter a depression.

~~~
KoftaBob
ok

